# FinerDetails - Impreza P1 Proto-Type



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Its been a while since I've got my hands on a Subaru, and I really enjoy detailing the Imprezas too.

An early start and drive north saw me cruising into a very very windy and wet Morcambe just after 7.30am this morning. The car was already at the location, waiting for me.




























This being the first ever and only P1 in white I'd gone expecting to find contamination










After a good discussion with the owner, I set about washing and cleaning whilst he satyed in the warmth and safety of the units. 44ton quarry wagons going by kind of inspires one to get a move on - even when wearing full head to toe hi vis clothing.

Wheels were cleaned with Espuma Revolution. Bodywork with snowfoam.
The lower panels were then treated with tar remover, before being rinsed again, and moved inside to be clayed. It was far too windy outside and lots of contaminations was being blown on to the car and preventing any more work than necessary.

Inside, the car was clayed with Pinnacle Ultra Fine and AS re-glaze for lub.

Then time to check the paint depths, before starting a machine polishing section. Using a 3m black pad and ultrafina:










Some areas were done with 3m extra fine cut, and then passed with the ultafina to refine. The whole car was then treated with Klasse AIO, left to cure. Wheels with tar remover and then waxed, arches and tyres dressed with RD50. Glass polished with Vue glass polish. Klasse removed and a layer of Wolfgang Deep Gloss sealant applied.




































































































The owner has clearly put a lot of time and effort into this car, and its going to be very well cared for!

Thank you for reading

Iain


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

as always ian stunning work!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

a great example of the difference the pros can make on a white car.

top work.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice & really like the P1 in white

Baz


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Ah the imfamous white P1. 

I think it looks great in white, even more so now, sweet :thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice work Iain car looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Special car, nice work, now get it in a Museum


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

I was gonna say as soon as I saw the title its gonna be white!
Good work Iain, looks great.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I thought all p1's were blue, guess not.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Iain great work bud all ways nice to read your poast 

tom


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovelly work Iain, a great job and probably one of the few scoobs that I would actually buy.


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

paddy328 said:


> I thought all p1's were blue, guess not.


they were

this however was the prototype

these things never usually go on sale, think theres a good story somewhere about why its ended up in circulation (its been up for sale once or twice, and people doubting if its a P1 etc..) but i cant remember.


----------



## nevo (Feb 2, 2009)

This P1 is in the scoob club i am part of.

What a rare car , very special


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Very good job and very rare car!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

great job mate, and yes, a very rare car!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work and a lovely finish on the white :thumb:


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Fantastic work - looks great. :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work! The P1 looks cool in white.:thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

that looks stunning in white.

p.s great 50/50 on a white car


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Fantastic work. I remember seeing that car when it used to live near me and it's certainly a bit of a beast in white. 

Matt


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

did the bonnet scoop come back to white iain or did it stay the slightly burnt colour?


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

daz4311 said:


> did the bonnet scoop come back to white iain or did it stay the slightly burnt colour?


I assume you are referring to the shadow from the top end windows? :thumb:


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

aahhhhhh so thats wot it is thank god thought it was burnt....what a cool car


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

very nice p1 when i first looked at it i thought it was a type r which is basically the jap version of a p1 just not so refined :thumb:


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

Stunning! Well done.:thumb:


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Very nice, great finish. I actually think it looks better in white (always have done since seeing the prototype in my old Impreza book with Dave Richards standing in front of it).

Tony.


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

Auto Detox said:


> Very nice & really like the P1 in white
> 
> Baz





paddy328 said:


> I thought all p1's were blue, guess not.


I was not aware they did a p1 in white -

How many did they make? only 1 of 1 

But what a car :thumb: 
Good work there :detailer:


----------



## broonster (Feb 20, 2009)

Thought i,d have a go under the bonnet myself,i just need to spray a couple of brackets and change any rusty nuts and bolts,the cleaning tasks never end.


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

Stallion said:


> I was not aware they did a p1 in white -
> 
> How many did they make? only 1 of 1
> 
> ...


read up

its the prototype

only white P1 in existence.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

looks great!


----------



## daver555 (Mar 5, 2009)

I visited the Prodrive factory in mid 1999 and spotted this outside looking very unassuming amongst the rally prepped Imprezas. Of course the P1 had been released that year but I still managed to have a nose around it. It looked stunning in white back then and it definately had different wheels when I saw it though it's not surprising to see it with different boots nowadays. One very special Impreza you have there broonsta.


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh man, what a car. I always loved the styling of the coupes but unfortunately we only got a n/a 2.5 version over here in the states. Awesome work, looks phenomenal.


----------



## broonster (Feb 20, 2009)

Cheers for the comments lads,i,ll post a few more pics of the engine when i get it finished.Thanks to ian as well by the way,dont think i,ve thanked him yet,but he did an excellent job.:thumb:


----------



## maps (Jan 25, 2009)

nice job, i kept an eye out for this at the mcrae gathering last year, i did hear it was there, but never saw it

mark


----------

